# Travertine?



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone here use travertine in their tanks?

I have a piece of driftwood I'd like to sink and have some travertine tiles lying around.

My one concern is that some sort of filler is applied to the tile at the factory to fill the holes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The filler is a permanent epoxy and will not leach anything into your tank. we use similar epoxies in our SW tanks all the time.

The travertine however is a type of limestone and _may_ affect the pH of your tank, even if only for a week or two once it's first put in.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The filler in the travertine should be fine - people use it as a baserock to stabilize rock formations (glued) in SW aquariums because of it's density.


----------



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys ... I've put it in and will check the PH over the next couple days to see the effect


----------

